# BMW 1-series



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Has anyone seen the new BMW 1-series cars? 
300bhp in the 3.0 twin turbo 135i coupe, and it's rear wheel drive. Sounds like a fun car. 
https://www.bmwusa.com/vehicles/futurevehicles/new1?source=NEW1FVTOPNAV


----------



## huysmans (Nov 5, 2007)

I can't believe they put that engine into that car. It's going to be a beast!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

huysmans said:


> I can't believe they put that engine into that car. It's going to be a beast!


I know, they must have had to shoehorn it in. The car only weighs 3000 lbs, and rear wheel drive? Watch out! At right around $30k, they are going to fly off the lots. I just wonder how it will affect sales of the 3-series. Kind of like the Cayman and the 911. The 911 will really be in trouble if Porsche makes a Cayman RS.


----------



## huysmans (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm going to have to dump some more goodies into my WRX, I know that.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Laxplayer!*

Laxplayer,

Thats what I see in my rear view mirror of my RS8! LOL,
I am looking into the incoming diesel from BMW, son got me on this save costs, healthy for enviroment thing.
I like smoke, carbon, flames etc.
Anyway, great car. Have had a couple BMW in my life, wife has the 3xi AWD, wagon, it is a trad vehicle now. Just an excellent, older car that is great. I had my first BMW in 79, when the 320i came out.
I am a big Audi fan, seeing the light.The diesel sells 60% overseas, compared to elsehere.
BMW is doing a lot, looking ahead as I read and see.
A great automobile.

Nice day gentlemen


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lax,

The only thing I don't like is the styling, as its based on the previous generation 3 Series. Plus from the adavance pics I have seen the interior is austere, even by BMW standards. And $30,000 USD + is alot of money to pay for a smallish coupe with questionable styling, but there is no question that it will perform.

But for my money I would rather pony up a few grand more and get a proper 3 Series with 4 doors and a usable backseat.

Now if they had styled the 1 Series coupe like an old 2002, well that is another story.......

Karl


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Now if they had styled the 1 Series coupe like an old 2002, well that is another story.......
> 
> Karl


Now, that would have been cool...


----------



## huysmans (Nov 5, 2007)

Karl89 said:


> Lax,
> 
> Now if they had styled the 1 Series coupe like an old 2002, well that is another story.......
> 
> Karl


Damn right! Old German boxes are the best, that's why I have 3 mk1 VWs in my stable.

And in case you had not seen:

I'll take one, please!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

slightly off topic...but...what ever happened to VW's plans to re-introduce the Karmann Ghia (sp?)...I remember hearing alot of buzz about this maybe 6 or 7 years ago, but we never saw a prototype or anything...I was wondering if the new EOS is the result of that project...


----------



## huysmans (Nov 5, 2007)

VW, over the years, has come out with retro concepts, most recently the Scirocco redux, which might actually make it to production in a year or two, IIRC. They should make about a 1000 straight up original MK1 GTi's - they could literally sell them for more than the current Rabbit!


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Wait till you see the 1 series convertible-with a real (cloth) top instead of the monstrosity they put on the new 3 series.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Now here's a topic near and dear to my heart! I heard/read at one point BMW was going to make a tii version of the 1 series that would carry over a bit of the styling?

DukeGrad, now where did you get an RS8  Check out the VW Touareg R50 V10 diesel w/ 350 hp & and 627 ft lbs https://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/volkswagen_news/article_2078.shtml

Gabba, I don't recall hearing about the Ghia, but VW does come out w/ a lot of concepts that go nowhere. The Microbus (revamped '60 hippie wagon) was green lighted then had the plug pulled. The Scirocco concept is fugly, it looks nothing like the original or the Corrado for that matter. If they want to do a sports coupe again, do it right.

Brian


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I was fortunate to own two new 2002's in the '70's and they were to date the finest cars I have ever owned. Something like this, if comfortable, could get my attention..we shall see.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

vwguy said:


> Now here's a topic near and dear to my heart! I heard/read at one point BMW was going to make a tii version of the 1 series that would carry over a bit of the styling?
> 
> DukeGrad, now where did you get an RS8  Check out the VW Touareg R50 V10 diesel w/ 350 hp & and 627 ft lbs https://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/volkswagen_news/article_2078.shtml
> 
> ...


Nice looking Touareg. Have you seen the Tiguan? 
The Corrado...why did they ever stop making that car? My brother used to have one.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> The Corrado...why did they ever stop making that car? My brother used to have one.


It was very expensive at the time, sales were very slow and when they introduced the VR6 GTI, they figured the cars would cannibalize each others sales.

Brian


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll be interested to see this car in person.

I would have probably preferred if they went a bit more extreme in the design by eliminating the backseat and making it lighter - something to complete with an Elise would be great.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

_Girly-man_ car. Sorry *Laxplayer* but they got to you too, eh?

Here's my beef with the car. Everything was fine until I read about the _tronic_ shifter. Guys, if you are going to drive a stick, then dammit drive a stick! Not one of these things that lets you shift without using a clutch. Sheesh! :crazy:

M8


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> _Girly-man_ car. Sorry *Laxplayer* but they got to you too, eh?
> 
> Here's my beef with the car. Everything was fine until I read about the _tronic_ shifter. Guys, if you are going to drive a stick, then dammit drive a stick! Not one of these things that lets you shift without using a clutch. Sheesh! :crazy:
> 
> M8


It doesn't come with a true shifter? I don't like that either. Maybe they will make an M1 with a stick.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> It doesn't come with a true shifter? I don't like that either. Maybe they will make an M1 with a stick.


The site says it's a _tronic_. That means only use the clutch if you want to. I noticed these a few years ago when we were test driving several German cars for my wife. Even she laughed at the concept. A stick shift where you only use the clutch pedal if you want to. Next they'll come up with only use your penis if you want to. What a friggin' joke!

This is the height of girly-man thinking. This is also the reason why European men drive scooters now instead of motorcycles - no clutch. And American men are catching on to this fad also.

Now we have suspenders, suspenders for socks, bow-ties, cuffed trousers, _tronic_ shifters, and scooters. So many choices. What's a girly-man to do? :icon_smile_big:

Cheers,

M8


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> The site says it's a _tronic_. That means only use the clutch if you want to. I noticed these a few years ago when we were test driving several German cars for my wife. Even she laughed at the concept. A stick shift where you only use the clutch pedal if you want to. Next they'll come up with only use your penis if you want to. What a friggin' joke!
> 
> This is the height of girly-man thinking. This is also the reason why European men drive scooters now instead of motorcycles - no clutch. And American men are catching on to this fad also.
> 
> ...


Didn't Porsche have the first version of these shifters? The tiptronic or something? I know Saab has them, because that is what is on my 9-3. I used it on the test drive, and maybe a handful of times since then. It's just no fun to drive that way. It reminds me of the old arcade racing games with the high and low gear shifter. I bought the auto since my wife sometimes drives my car, and she cannot shift well. I've tried teaching her, but it just ain't gonna happen. For my next car, I'm getting rid of the slushbox.

I've always wondered why drivers education classes don't have students learn to drive a stickshift. Anyone can drive an auto, but what happens if there is some type of emergency and the only car available is a stick? This happened to me once, although it wasn't really an emergency. I injured my ankle pretty badly playing lacrosse and since my girlfriend (now my wife) rode with me to the game, I had to wait for one of my teammates to drive us to the hospital to have it x-rayed. It just turned out to be a bad sprain.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Didn't Porsche have the first version of these shifters? The tiptronic or something? ...I've always wondered why drivers education classes don't have students learn to drive a stickshift...


Yes, it is called the _tiptronic_. Sad concept. It was probably developed so some could get the thrill of shifting without really shifting. There's a whole ethics debate we could get into over this one.

The driver's education programs probably don't teach standards because of time and laziness.

I may be regarded as vintage when it comes to things like driving a standard and other man-over-machine type issues. As an example, I just bought a new motorcycle a couple of months ago. I chose a model with a cable choke and a carburetor, instead of one with fuel injection and a computer. I prefer a mechanical watch over a battery-powered watch, etc.

Cheers,

M8


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Martinis at 8 said:


> The site says it's a _tronic_. That means only use the clutch if you want to. I noticed these a few years ago when we were test driving several German cars for my wife. Even she laughed at the concept. A stick shift where you only use the clutch pedal if you want to. Next they'll come up with only use your penis if you want to. What a friggin' joke!
> 
> This is the height of girly-man thinking. This is also the reason why European men drive scooters now instead of motorcycles - no clutch. And American men are catching on to this fad also.
> 
> ...


Lol. I hope the sock suspender supporters don't find you over here. :icon_smile_big: I have this picture in my head of a guy dressed to the 9's, riding his scooter with his pant legs riding up, showing a hint of his sock suspenders....


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Lol. I hope the sock suspender supporters don't find you over here. :icon_smile_big: I have this picture in my head of a guy dressed to the 9's, riding his scooter with his pant legs riding up, showing a hint of his sock suspenders....


Okay, that was a humorous vision. But be careful, they now have you in their gun sights.

No, wait! They don't believe in guns :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Okay, that was a humorous vision. But be careful, they now have you in their gun sights.
> 
> No, wait! They don't believe in guns :icon_smile_big:


Oh, I do believe in Guns.. 
Duck!!


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sir Royston said:


> Oh, I do believe in Guns..
> Duck!!


So like do you ride a Vespa?

*SpookyTurtle* their vanguard has arrived! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

Martinis at 8 said:


> So like do you ride a Vespa?
> 
> *SpookyTurtle* their vanguard has arrived! :icon_smile_big:


thank fully not
i drive an S3


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sir Royston said:


> thank fully not
> i drive an S3


Did they give those the disgusting _tiptronic_?


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Did they give those the disgusting _tiptronic_?


Nope. manual only thank god!


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice car.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Karl89 said:


> Lax,
> 
> The only thing I don't like is the styling, as its based on the previous generation 3 Series.


Interesting you say that. Everybody I know prefers the styling of previous generation BMWs to the current ones. Chris Bangle is hated by every BMW enthusiast I have ever met.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

SpookyTurtle said:


> Nice car.


yep, its a beastie!


----------



## johnjack11 (Oct 13, 2006)

6 speed?

Nice car!

Jack



Sir Royston said:


> yep, its a beastie!


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

johnjack11 said:


> 6 speed?
> 
> Nice car!
> 
> Jack


yep, 6 speed Manual... always lots of fun the really thrash it hard.. and the car!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

That's a nice looking Audi, Sir Royston. I always pictured you driving a Jag or a Rover.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Pretty much all the new BMWs are ugly, aren't they?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Rossini said:


> Pretty much all the new BMWs are ugly, aren't they?


I don't think so.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

Rossini said:


> Pretty much all the new BMWs are ugly, aren't they?


I can't speak to the smaller sizes, as I needed the room (back problems) of a 7 series, but, I did purchase a 2001 since that is the last 7 series with that particular body type and they have gone downhill since, IMHO. When the time comes, I will just drop a new engine into the thing (apparently, BMW engines cannot be rebuilt), new transmission, and I am off for another 300,000-400,000 miles. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> That's a nice looking Audi, Sir Royston. I always pictured you driving a Jag or a Rover.


Yes, I used to have a Mk 2 Jag, but we do also have a Land Rover!!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

whomewhat said:


> I can't speak to the smaller sizes, as I needed the room (back problems) of a 7 series, but, I did purchase a 2001 since that is the last 7 series with that particular body type and they have gone downhill since, IMHO. *When the time comes, I will just drop a new engine into the thing (apparently, BMW engines cannot be rebuilt), new transmission, and I am off for another 300,000-400,000 miles. *:icon_smile_big:


Is this just on late model BMWs? I'm almost positive one of my friends had his old 320i rebuilt. What a great car that was too. It looked something like this one.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

I honestly don't know. I have slightly lower compression on the right bank that causes the "service engine soon" light to come on during the spring and summer (cold weather increases the compression so the problem goes away), although it does not affect driving (BMW claims I would have more power, though, which is hard to believe). Anyway, I told them to do a ring and valve job to fix the problem and that is when I learned you cannot rebuild these engines. They told me, and I have had it confirmed, the engines are designed so that what ahppened to mine should never happen (so then why did it happen, hum?). SO, if it does happen, the engine has to be replaced. I even contacted several machine shops to see if they agreed, and all of them did. I do not know enough about this stuff to tell you what it is about the engine that makes it so, Ijust know it is. But I do love the car, incredibly comfortable for my back (Active Comfort Seats), easy to get in and out, and drives like a dream. I'll just replace the engine, which is $15K including labor, which is still better than buying a new car!


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't get the hatred toward tiptronic shifting. I have paddles in my Z4 BMW and the shifting is quick and effortless. Perhaps less communicative than a standard manual but alot easier to deal with the traffic I have to sit in each morning.

MrR


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

They can be rebuilt (any engine can) the shop just has to know what it is doing (and basically I only know of one shop that could do it). That said, the cost of rebuilding it if it is a 750 make the new engine price worth it when you consider there are some benefits to buying new.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

whomewhat said:


> I honestly don't know. I have slightly lower compression on the right bank that causes the "service engine soon" light to come on during the spring and summer (cold weather increases the compression so the problem goes away), although it does not affect driving (BMW claims I would have more power, though, which is hard to believe). Anyway, I told them to do a ring and valve job to fix the problem and that is when I learned you cannot rebuild these engines. They told me, and I have had it confirmed, the engines are designed so that what ahppened to mine should never happen (so then why did it happen, hum?). SO, if it does happen, the engine has to be replaced. I even contacted several machine shops to see if they agreed, and all of them did. I do not know enough about this stuff to tell you what it is about the engine that makes it so, Ijust know it is. But I do love the car, incredibly comfortable for my back (Active Comfort Seats), easy to get in and out, and drives like a dream. I'll just replace the engine, which is $15K including labor, which is still better than buying a new car!


Interesting. I don't know much about that sort of thing either, so I was just curious. I'm sure you must be right though, since I can't imagine a mechanic turning down that kind of money.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> The Corrado...why did they ever stop making that car? My brother used to have one.


Interesting fact was that when they discontinued the Corrado in 1992, they ended up shipping about 1,500 or 2,000 back to Germany because they couldn't discount them deeply enough to sell them here. Still one of the best looking cars they ever made.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Brooksfan said:


> Interesting fact was that when they discontinued the Corrado in 1992, they ended up shipping about 1,500 or 2,000 back to Germany because they couldn't discount them deeply enough to sell them here. *Still one of the best looking cars they ever made.*


I agree with you.


----------

